# sand!



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

oh joy - thank goodness I'm too lazy/busy to clean my windows & terrace properly....looks like there's more sand on the way


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

o'h no!,my son has just cleaned my car today.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

fergie said:


> o'h no!,my son has just cleaned my car today.


oops!


I looked at my windows & my terrace yesterday & thought about it ................. then decided to chill out instead 

I wiped my glass table on the terrace this morning & just went out & it's either covered with pollen or sand - don't know which


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Wow, that's a lot of sand on its way!


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

fergie said:


> o'h no!,my son has just cleaned my car today.


If I wash mine it is normally covered within a few minutes once again.  That's just the normal 'dust'. Most cars need cleaning permanently here to the extent that it isn't worth doing. Most pools need cleaning twice a day or a permanent auto cleaner going round & round.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

With that much sand coming I won't have to take my son to the beach....


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

That's an interesting image. What website is that from?

Haven't really seen any sand yet here.


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

I really hate that. It really makes a mess everywhere, my patios won't get clean properly unless I hose them down 10 times and then use the powerhose too. I am not bothered with my car now, I used to clean it very often, but now I can't be bothered, only with the humidity at night times, in the morning it looks very filthy again, pah!!


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

Er.. What happened to the sandstorm?
I'm relieved that it hasn't materialised though, the effects are devastating, particularly if combined with rain, causing chocolate streaks on the surfaces, and making pools look like muddy puddles, it's such a chore to clean everywhere, some places here have never recovered from it.


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

Didn't happen in the end... so now we've got not excuses to clean the windows... pah!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Lolito said:


> Didn't happen in the end... so now we've got not excuses to clean the windows... pah!


the sand is there in the sky for sure - look out for some spectacular sunsets tonight  & my glass table has a film of red dust on it

:fingerscrossed: it doesn't rain though


----------

